
Americans are loving electric scooter share programs - jseliger
https://electrek.co/2018/08/14/americans-love-electric-scooter-shares/
======
Nicksil
I looked for a link to the study mentioned in the article. There was a link to
the company which conducted the study, but it was just the root URL. Couldn't
find much at quick glance on that company's site regarding the study, either.

I'm interested in reading about their methods and the sample group, but
couldn't find a thing about it beyond the praises sung from this article.

Did I miss it? I'm trying really hard to avoid exerting the relatively low
amount of energy likely required to find it in the stacks. It's [too] early
Sunday morning.

------
RugnirViking
"surveyed over 500 adults across the US."

"176 respondents had actually used the electric scooter share programs
personally."

and then of the people that had used them personally, they break it down into
who felt positive about them

Not really a good way to condudct a study. If you hadn't guessed already, it's
pretty much just marketing fluff.

------
justtopost
No data, all marketing. Show me the numbers or stop talking.

